# samsung galaxy note 4 (edge)



## ln95 (Dec 28, 2015)

the phone won't turn on except while being charged , and then could be used unplugged ,
if i tried to turn it on without being plugged , it will try to open then suddenly shut down
also , the battery was slightly draining faster than usual.

thanks,


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you tried to replace the battery yet?

What about a factory restore?


----------



## ln95 (Dec 28, 2015)

thanks for replying 
about the battery , I haven't tried to replace it yet 
about the factory restore , How to do it ? and Is it going to affect the data on the mobile or not ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This should answer the question Factory Data Reset (Powered Off) - Samsung Galaxy Note Edge | Verizon Wireless


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

A factory restore will delete all of your data on the device. Make sure to back it up first.


----------



## ln95 (Dec 28, 2015)

thanks for replying
I did the factory restore but the logo screen(boot screen) kept coming ,but when I tried to put it in charge , it opened 
but must kept plugged in to keep being ON


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You may want to see about replacing the battery then. Otherwise, it sounds like an internal hardware issue.


----------

